# Disque dur externe illisible depuis transfert PC à MAC, gros stress !!



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je tiens d'abord à préciser que je viens de passer deux heures à chercher un problème similaire sur le forum, mais sans succès....

J'ai un Pb G4 12" 10.4.9
Il y a trois jours, j'ai voulu brancher le disque dur externe USB2 (Seagate 120Go) d'un pote (qui a un pc) sur mon powerbook, pour copier des données, et le seul message que j'ai eu, est : "Le disque que vous avez inséré n'est pas lisible par cet ordinateur."

J'ai cliqué sur "initialiser", où j'ai pu voir le DDE ds utilitaire de disque, mais je ne peux rien faire de plus.

Suite à ca, j'ai rapporté ce DDE à mon pote, et en le branchant sur son pc portable, il s'affiche maintenant en "disque locale" et non comme avant en "disque externe", et il ne peut plus accéder à rien. Quand on double-clique sur l'icone du disque (sur XP), son pc affiche "voulez-vous formater le Disque".

Forcement, on ne veut pas formater le disque car toutes ses données sont dessus.
Autre chose, avant ds les infos du disque externe, mon pote me dit que l'on voyait "fat 32" et maintenant il y a : "RAW".

Est ce qu'il y a une solution ? j'espere beaucoup de votre aide car je suis dans la m****e 

Derniere précision, je ne sais pas si ca peut vous aider. Mais avant, j'avais deja utilisé son DDE sans aucun probleme, mais il y a 2 semaines, mon disque dur interne de mon PB a claqué, j'ai di le changer et tout reinstaller, est que ca peut etre lié ?


Merci merci merci merci !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

J'en profite pour préciser deux trois trucs :

- le plus important est la récupération de donnée, pr formatter le disque, je pense avoir compric comment faire avec les solutions MACGENERATION !! (merci)

- qd je clique sur l'icone du DDE dans "utilitaire de disque" et que je fais "informations", il me dit :
    Nom :     disk1s1
    Type :     Volume
    Identifiant du disque :     disk1s1
    Point de montage :     Non monté
    Bus de connexion :     USB
    Type de partition :     Windows_FAT_32
    Inscriptible :     Oui
    Capacité :     111,8 Go (120 031 478 784 octets)
    Respect des privilèges :     Non
    Peut désactiver les privilèges :     Non
    Peut être formaté :     Non
    Démarrable :     Non
    Gère la journalisation :     Non
    Journalisé :     Non
    État S.M.A.R.T. :     Non géré
    Numéro du disque :     1
    Numéro de partition :     1

- Et quand je clique sur "informations" à la racine du DDE, il me dit :
    Nom :     ST912082 1A Media
    Type :     Disque
    Identifiant du disque :     disk1
    Nom du support :     ST912082 1A Media
    Type de support :     Générique
    Bus de connexion :     USB
    Type de connexion :     Externe
    Numéro de série USB :     CBA987788014
    Type de partition :     FDisk_partition_scheme
    Inscriptible :     Oui
    Éjectable :     Oui
    Gestionnaires Mac OS 9 installés :     Non
    Emplacement :     Externe
    Capacité totale :     111,8 Go (120 034 123 776 octets)
    État S.M.A.R.T. :     Non géré
    Numéro du disque :     1
    Numéro de partition :     0

- je reprécise que je suis en OSX 10.4.9

Merci de m'accueillir sur votre forum !


----------



## apenspel (30 Mars 2007)

MacRem a dit:


> &#8230; J'ai cliqu&#233; sur "initialiser"&#8230;





MacRem a dit:


> &#8230;on ne veut pas formater le disque car toutes ses donn&#233;es sont dessus&#8230;


:afraid: :hosto: Trop tard.
Va vite acheter File Salvage et un disque externe pour pouvoir y mettre les donn&#233;es r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;es.

Initialiser = formater&#8230;

Le disque est d&#233;sormais vide on dirait.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

initialiser..., ca ouvre juste l'utilitaire de disque, et apres, je n'ai rien fait, rien touché.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mars 2007)

Essaie alors de le r&#233;parer via l'utilitaire disque.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

je n'ai pas acces à l'option "reparer" ds l'utilitaire de disque.
en fait, j'ai acces à rien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2007)

Tu as bien s&#233;lectionn&#233; le disque dans la colonne de gauche, avant de faire "R&#233;parer" ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

oui oui, j'ai bien selectionné le disque ds la colonne de gauche, mais toutes les possibilités qui sont ds l'utilitaire sont en grisées.......:hein:


----------



## FdeB (2 Avril 2007)

mais ton disque n'est pas monté d'après les infos !!!?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2007)

Essaie dans le terminal :

sudo diskutil mountDisk /dev/disk1


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

En fait j'ai acces au bouton "monter", j'ai essay&#233; de cliquer dessus, mais il ne se passe absolument rien. Et ca ne change rien dans les infos : toujours "non mont&#233;"

J'essaie qd meme la commande ds le terminal ? je ne suis assez d&#233;butant donc, j'ose pas trop, peur de faire une betise...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Avril 2007)

Cette commande c'est ce que fait Util. disque sauf qu'avec un sudo devant tu as le pouvoir du root.


----------



## r e m y (3 Avril 2007)

Je crains que la commande mount ne monte rien du tout... car en cliquant le bouton Initialiser, il a effac&#233; le volume existant.

Contrairement &#224; ce qu'il pensait, le fait de cliquer initialiser ne se contente pas de lancer l'Utilitaire Disque, mais efface le volume, PUIS lance utilitaire disque (j'ai test&#233; avec une cl&#233; usb)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

pourtant quand on clique dessus, on arrive à l'utilitaire de disque en une fraction de seconde, il n'a qd meme pas eu le temps de le formater ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

et si tu as raison, il faut faire quoi pr recuperer les donn&#233;es ? filesavage ?
MON  DIEU !!


----------



## r e m y (3 Avril 2007)

MacRem a dit:


> pourtant quand on clique dessus, on arrive à l'utilitaire de disque en une fraction de seconde, il n'a qd meme pas eu le temps de le formater ?


le formatter non... effacer la table des partitions, je crains que oui  

Je ne sais pas si FileSalvage ou DataRescue sauront récupérer les données (qui normalement n'ont pas été physiquement effacées).... je n'ai jamais utilisé ces softs


----------



## Numz (12 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai actuellement le même problème.
Peut-on savoir comment s'est finie l'histoire ?
Vais-je pouvoir récupérer mes données ?

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2009)

Télécharge la version d'évaluation de Data Rescue II et teste, si ça marche, tu n'as plus qu'à acheter la version complète, et sinon, &#8230; Snif !


----------



## monvilain (28 Octobre 2009)

Bon, même chose pour moi.


Je prête le disque externe à un pote sur PC. Il prend les fichiers nécessaires et l'ejecte.


De retour à la maison, disque non lisible....De retour chez lui idem//


Data Rescue (en rapide ne fonctionne pas) en mode expert je vais voir mais trés lent...


Utilitaire de disque non plus...


J'hallucine! Jamais vu ça....Juste un branchement PC.


F--Ck...rghhhh


----------



## monvilain (28 Octobre 2009)

Bon, pour ma part, DATA RESCUE en mode 'expert' a retrouvé tous les fichiers.

Comptez 10 heures pour mon 400 Go au total.


En revanche, et comme à chaque fois; les noms de fichiers disparaissent. ....

Mais les fichiers eux, sont là...


"Encore un bon point pour DATA RESCUE" qui m'avit sauvé d'un disque Ext. Tombé à terre...


@ +


----------

